# grandaddys :)



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Just reading Nat's post about M's grandad and remembered that I was sent a photo of perrys grandad the other day (the only gap he had in his photo pedigree) its such a cute photo too  and so he isn't left out will post his other grandad too 

Champion Crosshouse pablo too at Salsaro









Champion Yorone Pieces of Eight









Post photos of your chi's grandads


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

he is stunning!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Louise perry looks like both his grandads they're gorgeous

Here's lotus' 

Bramerita dark n debonair (1cc I think)









And 
Multi Champion Misty Meadows Daffy Duck









I don't have pics from her dads side these two are both on her dams and I don't know any of my daisys


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Crosshouse Pablo Too at Salsero is Ruby's GGG grandad theres a nice pic of him in last years LC yearbook


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Bramerita dark n debonair (1cc I think)


He is Perrys great grandad too  
Perry and lotus would have stunning pups...... GROW lotus!! Lolol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> Crosshouse Pablo Too at Salsero is Ruby's GGG grandad theres a nice pic of him in last years LC yearbook


Can u take a photo of it and post it please or txt me it  he was at the LCC and I missed him


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

This is Logan's dad:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2007/photos/breed/TR38729901.jpg

I dont have any pics of his grandad. 

Not sure who the girls are by :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Dad... CH Sylvancreek Rocket's Red Glare









Bryco's grandaddios...

CH Mina's Tennessee Hunter









Cornerstone's Frosty of Shalimar (still a puppy in the pic)


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

beautiful x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bentley's 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/35319-ch-samangie-sunshadow.html

dont have a pic of Parkbow Nice Tri with Crichlys (JW)

Ruby's

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/32611-bailey-samangie-sunshine.html


Ch Ir Ch Toodulpips Dark Warrior at Madrako


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chiva said:


> This is Logan's dad:
> 
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2007/photos/breed/TR38729901.jpg
> 
> ...


Pepa's dad is from the same breeder as my girl, Amarose I have only meet her smooth girls tho


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> Bentley's
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/35319-ch-samangie-sunshadow.html
> 
> ...


I'll have them all!! Thanks hahahah


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Lou_lou said:


> Can u take a photo of it and post it please or txt me it  he was at the LCC and I missed him


 
yep will find it tomorrow tho its in a box somewhere lol


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Pepa's dad is from the same breeder as my girl, Amarose I have only meet her smooth girls tho


Ooh, no, thats Pixie (Soraya). Pepa is a Lynpix


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chiva said:


> Ooh, no, thats Pixie (Soraya). Pepa is a Lynpix


Isn't pepa by amarose justin X lynpix top o the morning? I promise I'm not a stalker hahaha says it in my catalogue ha who is pixie by? 
xxx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I was just looking up Bijou's I cannot find his grandfather but his great grandfather is
CH Charming Chi's Shenandoah.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Isn't pepa by amarose justin X lynpix top o the morning? I promise I'm not a stalker hahaha says it in my catalogue ha who is pixie by?
> xxx


Oooh, possibly! Sounds familiar  I have no copies of their papers or anything and i dont fill out the entry forms so im clueless about their pedigrees 

Pixie is from Amarantos (similar to amarose, thats my excuse for being dumb  ) but her affix is Laurenchi which makes life very confusing. Not sure who she is by but i think it might be Veejim Delta Force? That seems familiar... Unless its a pug :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful lineage!


----------

